# cisco linksys WRT54GH no power



## surya_sapui (May 13, 2015)

Dear guys,

i have cisco linksys WRT54GH wifi router.but when i upgrade firmware then power cable loose, & now modem is not powering on,but its heating when power cable plugged in & wifi light glowing very dim, can any one tell where should i go for repair in kolkata ?


----------

